# what is the best exterior colour



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

what colour have you orderd?what mode? and what color interior ?
opcorn:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Premium with Sat Nav and in White :clap: 

CJ


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

premium in ultimate silver from nobles edinburgh


----------



## Noodler (Dec 23, 2007)

Black, Black edition with Nav


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

love the black and red, and the black and red interior would look too bad with those colours


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

I have on order now a premium edition DMG and black leather, 
seriously considering changine to vibrant red though now. 
Loving the picture ive been seeing of it.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

I have to say. before I got them I rated titanium grey way down the bottom colour wise. but now that we have one here in the flesh it's up near the top. awesome colour. seriously consider it if you are ordering.

like all the colours bar ultimate silver though there is pretty heavy orange peel in the paint job. but I suspect a good cut and buff may remove it.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

It would have to be Black.

If the trim pieces were bodymatched...then White.

that being said..I'm still gonna pick white. Hopefully I can paint the trim pieces with Nissan's paintcode.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

My order is a white one at the moment,but im not sure,like the Titanium very much,but need to see it first or some nice pics of it (@Bean,show us some pics of yours please) :bowdown1:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Silver I think ,Silver always looks classy ,blacks nice but it looks like crap unless you clean it twice a day


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> My order is a white one at the moment,but im not sure,like the Titanium very much,but need to see it first or some nice pics of it (@Bean,show us some pics of yours please) :bowdown1:


I think beans is dark metal grey, but here are some pics of the titanium grey one I imported to aus.

The last 2 pics were taken by GTRBlog.com here in sydney, but I have some more 'unprocessed' ones that show off the colour really nicely. with not much light it looks just like the dark metal grey, and night it looks very dark grey almost black. in sunlight you get a really nice "bronzey" look to it which of course changes a bit with light. it's almost like a grey version of midnight purple, moving through a few different greys.

Plus judging by what I've seen so far it is the least common colour people are buying, so it will be a little more unique.


----------



## GTR Ben (Mar 27, 2008)

Gun Metal ... Black Edition with Nav.


----------



## Turbo4ever (Apr 15, 2008)

Beer Baron said:


> I think beans is dark metal grey, but here are some pics of the titanium grey one I imported to aus.
> 
> The last 2 pics were taken by GTRBlog.com here in sydney, but I have some more 'unprocessed' ones that show off the colour really nicely. with not much light it looks just like the dark metal grey, and night it looks very dark grey almost black. in sunlight you get a really nice "bronzey" look to it which of course changes a bit with light. it's almost like a grey version of midnight purple, moving through a few different greys.
> 
> Plus judging by what I've seen so far it is the least common colour people are buying, so it will be a little more unique.


Very nice, but the second one is dark metal grey.

Anymore pics of the titanium grey, very special colour, love it!


----------



## DZ30 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures.Titanium Grey is nice too.Do you have pictures of the colour taken at night?


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Turbo4ever said:


> Very nice, but the second one is dark metal grey.
> 
> Anymore pics of the titanium grey, very special colour, love it!


lol, no it's not mate.  they are all pics of the same car. trust me I know! some pics were taken at the dealership in japan, some on the wharf and the rest here in aus when it arrived. 

I'll upload some pics of it in low light. in low light you would not be able to pick it from dark metal grey, but in sunlight it's very different.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

actually, there is a small chance you are right and we took a pic of the wrong car before it left the dealerhsip. I don't think so, but it's possible. sorry. :blush:

anyway, some more low light pics and this is 100% the titanium one.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

ok, I just checked. that pics is the titanium for sure. rego plate proves it. 76-70.  now you can see what I mean about how much the colour varies under different light.


----------



## Turbo4ever (Apr 15, 2008)

Beer Baron said:


> ok, I just checked. that pics is the titanium for sure. rego plate proves it. 76-70.  now you can see what I mean about how much the colour varies under different light.



Well done! This colour is much more interesting than dark metal grey.

I would love to order my GT-R V-spec in this colour! 

Can't wait.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

interesting that in the poll most of the colours are pretty even, but titanium is the least popular by far. I have seen all the colours in the flesh and having now spent some time with our titanium one I think it's my favourite. All the colours look great but I think I'd probably rate red the lowest. Oh well not only will those titanium owners have one of the best colours, but also one of the most exclusive by the look of it.


----------



## DZ30 (Apr 10, 2008)

Beer Baron said:


> interesting that in the poll most of the colours are pretty even, but titanium is the least popular by far. I have seen all the colours in the flesh and having now spent some time with our titanium one I think it's my favourite. All the colours look great but I think I'd probably rate red the lowest. Oh well not only will those titanium owners have one of the best colours, but also one of the most exclusive by the look of it.


Yeah it did changed my choice after seeing your pictures.Thanks!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I like the red and black 

But when looking at this video the Ultimate Silver looks gorgeous.
YouTube - Roadfly.com - 2009 Nissan GT-R

By the way. Are those the stock tail-lights? They look darker than usual


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so they have changed the colour names from the Japanese models

the titanium grey looks a bit pink in the flesh, each to their own

Rob


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

have to say gun metal or white would be my choice. They're by far the most popular choice in my area.


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

The big problem with the JDM color schemes is the whole "dark wheels" thing. To me wheels alot darker than the car, if you squint really hard in low light, as bad as having truly empty wheel wells. So I have a bit of a mental rule of thumb, that the wheels should not be darker than the car.

Since the JDM pricing scheme, which bundles the good stereo and alarm with dark wheels, is an attractive buy, I'm stuck with the dark wheels.

I've seen the car in every color in the Ginza showroom before ordering. Black and silver are probably my choices, but the black shows dust in Tokyo without even leaving the showroom. And Silver fails my wheel color criterium.

So I went with metalic grey, which is practically the same color as the wheels. But not quite. 

Interiors: light grey seats is definitely most interesting option but may show dirt and wear.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

You know..the more I looked at pics....the more I like the White.

and I had changed my mind about the black plastic pieces. I think they look better UNPAINTED to body color.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i've got to agree with swiss frank that dark wheel just dont work with lighter paintwork. I had thought about ordering my ultimate silver with black ed but when seeing some of the pics of the dark wheels combo it just didn't do it for me. - black/black, or dmg/black = yes but other colours best left without the black ed wheels imho.


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

anyone know where we can research colours from good photographs. mostly everything i have seen is silver (which looks good although white is coming up on the outside)


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

great pics, have changed my mind from the gun metal to the titanium with the dry carbon spoiler and some of the other body kits from mines


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

I've seen all the R35 in different colors and i think the titanium grey is the BEST. Too late for me now! 
I would like to order mine's carbon spoiler too but there will be a hole on the trunk after you remove the factory spoiler and you need to find a way to cover it. It's for the third brake light wires from the spoiler into the trunk. That's why i still thinking about if i should get it or not because i can't find the best way to cover the hole except to repaint the trunk.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my, I never thought of that until you mention it now. I'm thinking of ordering that spoiler too since the Amuse ones are way too tall and ricey for me. Hmmm Kanzen could you care to ask Mines what to do with this? Only option is to repaint and we'll be left with no third brake light?


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

I check with them and they use sticker just like those under both side of the factory spoiler to cover the holes.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

so the third hole for the wires is exposed and all they do is cover it with a sticker or does the Mines spoiler cover that hole?


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

No Mine's spoiler won't cover the hole. They use sticker to cover it. If you have the car pop the truck and you'll see even Nissan use sticker to cover the holes under both side of the factory spoiler.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

That is crazy. Could you take some pictures of the sticker and let us know? If we cover it with sticker and you wash the car? Sure the sticker will tear and water will flow in? Or is this some kind of water and heat resistant type of special stickers? 


Highly appreciated if you could take some photos of your car of that area showing the nissan stickers covering the holes you mention.


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are the photo taken from mine's workshop. Maybe darker color like DMG or Black will be ok but White i don't think so.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the photo! 

Man that spoiler really looks killer over the original ones. Sad to say its rather obvious to see that white sticker dot in the middle. I think with metallic paint like silver, it will be even worse since sticker dont reflect shiny features. Hmmmn. Also if we go for that spoiler that means we no longer have 3rd brake light?


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

First said:


> Thanks for the photo!
> 
> Man that spoiler really looks killer over the original ones. Sad to say its rather obvious to see that white sticker dot in the middle. I think with metallic paint like silver, it will be even worse since sticker dont reflect shiny features. Hmmmn. Also if we go for that spoiler that means we no longer have 3rd brake light?


Yes no third brake light! And here are the sticker under the factory spoiler which is very close to what mine's using.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm there in a couple of days, so if the demo car is in the workshop I'll take some close up pictures.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

some close up shots would be pretty useful.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

those are great pics thanks for posting


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Black Edition Ultimate silver with black/red interior


----------



## Stub (Jul 2, 2008)

WHITE!:thumbsup:


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

now thats nice:flame:


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

I honestly do not like matching colours for the cf aero parts/skirtings. It just looks wrong to me somehow.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I've now seen five colours in the flesh so to speak. Black, White, Silver and Dark Metal all seen in daylight, and Titanium in an underground car park....

Still prefer the Titanium!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

I was torn between white and silver, ordered silver but was thinking of changing to white, saw Gun Grey, Black and Silver at Goodwood last week. Now glad ordered silver and won't be changing. Unless I see a white one and prefer it!


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> I was torn between white and silver, ordered silver but was thinking of changing to white, saw Gun Grey, Black and Silver at Goodwood last week. Now glad ordered silver and won't be changing. Unless I see a white one and prefer it!


Where did you see Gun grey? I was at Goodwood for two of the days and missed that. Bugga!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

There was a Gun Grey outside the Tate Modern last Wednesday evening. Had the pale interior too......


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, hate to say it, but Clarkson's neck has proved it... Titanium is the fastest colour!

(You heard it here first)


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

i thought the car on top gear that injured JC was dark metal grey, not titanium.

now i'm confused as i was about to change my order to DMG based on how great that car looked!

does anyone know for sure?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Definitely Titanium when he was driving it to the circuit and then I'm sure they put a filter on the camera. I've watched it a couple of times and you can almost detect the frame when the image changes. It also makes the whole track session look overcast.........


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

are you sure?i thought that was defo dmg?

so whats ths verdict ,which is prefered still: Black edition in DMG or Black???????????:runaway:


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

i still think it's DMG. did notice the filter but don't think it's used when camera approached car after he did his neck. it defo looks DMG at that point.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I've now watched it four times (very sad) and I'm still convinced its Titanium. T looks grey when there is no bright light (sun or artificial) just like you can only see the pearlescence in an Ultra Yellow 350Z when the sun's out.

But look at those clips on the way to the circuit, and the shots inside the cage (garage?).

Unless they were all done with a bronze filter!!


----------



## Jon W (Jul 23, 2008)

:flame: I've gone for Black Edition, Gunmetal with the bluetooth and sat nav which are now part of the standard spec ... whole process took 5 mins - now wish I hadn't fannied about for two months whilst I made up my mind ... :bawling:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm beginning to sound like a stuck record as I've now posted to 3 separate threads (about different cars) with exactly the same issue - I thought it was titanium, rather than DMG.


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

Doh! i'm really unsure now. wish there was someone who knew 100% what the colour was!! shall we start yet another opinion poll in lieu of anyone knowing for sure?!!!


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Jon W said:


> :flame: I've gone for Black Edition, Gunmetal with the bluetooth and sat nav which are now part of the standard spec ... whole process took 5 mins - now wish I hadn't fannied about for two months whilst I made up my mind ... :bawling:


Good choice,same as me!


----------



## gingaman (Aug 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> Good choice,same as me!


Me too!!!!

Although you have chance to change your mind (I was told) before it's built within reason that is.


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

CJay said:


> Premium with Sat Nav and in White :clap:
> 
> CJ


same :bowdown1:


----------



## Lou Rob (Aug 2, 2008)

I've gone for premium edition, Gunmetal with the bluetooth and sat nav, black interior.


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

lancerjock said:


> same :bowdown1:


well although i ordered silver, having been to silverstone i prefer either grey or white. Now i just need to find some decent photo's to make the choice.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Why do you need photo's when you've seen the cars in the flesh?


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

Paul_G said:


> Why do you need photo's when you've seen the cars in the flesh?


Hi Paul, the day was a little hectic and i didn't get the chance to spend as much time with these cars as i would have wished.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

nidge said:


> Hi Paul, the day was a little hectic and i didn't get the chance to spend as much time with these cars as i would have wished.


OK, My turn tomorrow :clap: Hope the rain stays away....


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

Paul_G said:


> OK, My turn tomorrow :clap: Hope the rain stays away....


Enjoy your day Paul.


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

posted this link elsewhere on the forum. any answers?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103474-black-premium-gtr.html


----------



## nwa32 (Sep 3, 2008)

does anyone know if the gun metallic paint of the r35, is the same gunmetal paint of the r32 (KH2)???


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

nwa32 said:


> does anyone know if the gun metallic paint of the r35, is the same gunmetal paint of the r32 (KH2)???


Gun Metallic is KAD, so not the same.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Strange, I can see new posts are being added to this thread from the last post time, but when I open up the thread they are not there? I.e. Davros seems to have posted at 12:58 today, but I can't see it?


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

I sold out and changed my colour to DMG this morning. I feel dirty.


----------



## nwa32 (Sep 3, 2008)

davros said:


> Gun Metallic is KAD, so not the same.


What is the difference between the 2 paint color KAD(r35) and KH2(r32)?
Have anyone compared the 2 colors? or does anyone have pictures of them side by side?


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Paul_G said:


> Strange, I can see new posts are being added to this thread from the last post time, but when I open up the thread they are not there? I.e. Davros seems to have posted at 12:58 today, but I can't see it?


Same here, it says NWA posted today, but it looks like he posted 14th October 08??????


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

poll?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

*Red!*

Am I the only one who loves the red with the new darker wheels? Chris @ Middlehurst gave me great tour - I had one on order but had to cancel due to move to Dubai - loving the economy am now staying in UK and not getting mine until summer 2010!

Saw a white one in the dales yesterday and looks amazing but was filthy! Still like the in your face red and also the non body colured parts really work - I agree with previous post the white car colour coded doesn't work somehow.

So.....Red it is Prem Edition with Black Leather!


----------



## RSPaul (Jun 3, 2008)

Ultimate silver black edition for me....


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

My Fav colours for the GTR are:

1st - Black
2nd - Silver
3rd - Red


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Ultimate Silver with the Black wheels is amazing in the flesh!!!!
and it never looks like it needs cleaning!!:clap:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Comparative pic Titanium Grey and Dark Metal Grey:










More available if needed!


----------



## ClintonBaptiste (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome pics there!


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Saw a car park full of GT-Rs on friday ;-) and have to say, the pearl white did it for me!


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive had my Storm White GTR for 3 days and the colour is even better than I first thought, in day or night it looks great and in Sun light its gorgeous, all the fleck shimmers and the Car looks massive in white.
Ive stuck with white since placing my deposit and im not
dissapointed :clap::clap: I couldnt be happier :thumbsup:


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

I have not seen a black edition car in white in the flesh,probably a very close 2nd choice for me after Kuro black which I currently have on order.I originally ordered the car as premium ed in DMG,but changed my mind as I have had last three cars either silver or gunmetal,(including an R33 and an R34) and my van is silver also,so just wanted a change.I saw the black edition car in Ultimate silver on Nissan stand at Goodwood Festival of speed with the black wheels,looked awsome,but I have already had to pay more for edition change so don't want to pay again for UMS.


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

iv orderd limited edition midnight purple


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> iv orderd limited edition midnight purple


whta u on about is there a midnight purple out ?


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone noticed how the Vibrant Red paint is standing upto day to day wear and tear?

Some of the early reports said that it was a bit soft.


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

evoscott said:


> whta u on about is there a midnight purple out ?


dont u knw bout it


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> dont u knw bout it


nup knew they done it on r34 aint seen anything about r35 . tell me about it


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


WoREoD said:


> Comparative pic Titanium Grey and Dark Metal Grey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gun metallic would be my first choice


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> dont u knw bout it


ill let u know when i get back from japan


----------



## Mooie (Jan 27, 2008)

I went over to Westway at the weekend, they had about 12 cars or so. Most waiting to be prepped. The majority of them were Black, one sliver and the others were gun metal. 

Going to look at a Red one at Westway at the weekend....I just fancy a red one. Not that many around in red and i just fancy something a bit different from the majority.

Jenson Button's manager picked up JB's brand new car at the weekend. He went for black.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Why does this thread show up in new posts over and over? 

I hit "new posts" and it says that Mooie posted the post above Today at 06:26pm

I've read that post about a dozen times in the past 24 hours lol


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Why does this thread show up in new posts over and over?


It's because it's a poll. Every time somebody votes that is considered an update to the thread.

Don't you want to know if your black is catching up with my gun metallic?


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

supraman said:


> It's because it's a poll. Every time somebody votes that is considered an update to the thread.
> 
> Don't you want to know if your black is catching up with my gun metallic?


Just wait for the late rally from Silver...........its coming :clap:


----------



## NissanGTR (Apr 6, 2008)

We had a collection of every color once last year. The two people I heard commenting on which they would choose if they had a choice (and they had a great view of one car in each color) both choose Titanium. Too bad it is no longer offered, but good for those of us that have it, since it is the rarest color out there.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL thank goodness we are all different, just wish the had thrown a mid blue metallic in there though.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Where's the Zilla Purple option? http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126992-ok-its-not-midnight-purple.html


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

When I went to Japan to see the launch of the new GTR there were, as there still are, only 6 official Nissan colours available – 3 boring greys, one dull white, black and of course the Brilliant RED. Sorry guys, but a true sports car should show it’s “colour” Hence the range of colours available from, and you just know how much this is gonna hurt me to say P, no can’t do it, I will try again Po, that’s closer, but Pors……..No can’t do sorry, but you know who I mean. Just look at their stunning Orange GT3 RS and the “Lime Green” Also, Lambo in Orange, Yellow, PURPLE etc. Ferrari in RED Yellow, Blue so there is only ONE GTR Colour ……………………RED !!!


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nuff said.


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

GT-R R35 premium ultimate silver nav sat


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

I personally like the Black but I do think the red looks nice. I don't think there is a bad colour out there in the GTR's, they all look awesome!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Not sure why Nissan didn't do a blue and a yellow. Both looked fab on the R34. I wasn't that keen on any of the colours initially but most of them have grown on me.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

For me and the general consensus of my friends and family is black all the way:smokin:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

r34mspec said:


> For me and the general consensus of my friends and family is black all the way:smokin:


As someone with a black car....steer clear. You can't wash it. Needs detailed every 2 mins.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

I know it's prob hard work but you know it looks the best in this hue,
after deliberating with dmg for a while,I waited to see black in the
flesh in direct sunlight and because it left me a little speechless
especially from the rear, dmg became a distant memory so of I went
inside and ordered me a black, roll on march decided to wait
for the 2010 revision, the wait is sooo tough tho!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

r34mspec said:


> I know it's prob hard work but you know it looks the best in this hue,
> after deliberating with dmg for a while,I waited to see black in the
> flesh in direct sunlight and because it left me a little speechless
> especially from the rear, dmg became a distant memory so of I went
> ...


My point isn't that it's hard work.

I have all the gear. It's just that even with lambswool mitt, pressure washer and 2 bucket method, i washed the back of it once and put scratches on it. I haven't washed it since. 

I'd wholeheartedly advise you to change to a different colour which doesn't show up the scratches so easily. 

PS - 80% of the cars i have owned previous have been black. And i've never regretted it until now.


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

just picked up mine on christmas eve, in gun metallic grey,

http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9253_1920X1200.jpg

i found it very dfficult to choose from the colours, but in the end i decided on gun metallic grey for the following reasons:

red - too obvious, I used to buy red cars when i was 18 as wanted to stand out as much as possible, works well on ferraris i think.

black - love black but on the gt-r i dont think works well as the lines dont show up well, black works better on cars with curves, hard lines need a lighter shade to show them off. Also i have a porsche in black and has to be kep clean to look nice, dont have time to clean myself and anyone else just scratches it!

white - this one i almost went with on my order, as looks awesome but was put of by the fact that it would always look dirty and white is currently a fashion trend with cars and i think will date in a few years.

titanium grey - looks nice in some lights, but i saw one at the nissan garage when icking up my car, the weather was overcast and the titanium grey looked brown, the quality of light really affects the colour.

Hope my reasons dont annoy anyone, its just my personal preference, all in all the car looks grea no matter what, but when given such a limited chice of colours you have to start finding small reasons to make yur choice i think.


----------



## 2dcurb (Jan 4, 2010)

white!


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

*another gun metallic grey ic of my car*

http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9272_1920X1200.jpg


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

dopeawards said:


> just picked up mine on christmas eve, in gun metallic grey,
> 
> http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9253_1920X1200.jpg
> 
> ...


Your views don't offend me - I like the DMG too - but you missed UMS off your list (and that is by far the best colour (!) )


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

dopeawards said:


> titanium grey - looks nice in some lights, but i saw one at the nissan garage when icking up my car, the weather was overcast and the titanium grey looked brown, the quality of light really affects the colour.


So titanium looks still better then GM....as this looks boring all day long not depending on weather conditions.....:chuckle:


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

Kamae said:


> Your views don't offend me - I like the DMG too - but you missed UMS off your list (and that is by far the best colour (!) )


oh yeh, hmm, well if i forgot about the ultimate silver i guess that says it all, i must be forgettable, problem wth the ultimate silver is it reminds me of a company car, like a vauxhall vectra, they tend to come in silver, motorline did have an ums for sale to take away the day i first showed up, i was tempted as it meant no wait, but i decided to wait 5 weeks for the gun metallic and sat nav.


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

Must admit, the way the light is shining on it in the picture, it *almost* looks as good as the UMS!


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

dopeawards said:


> just picked up mine on christmas eve, in gun metallic grey,
> 
> http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9253_1920X1200.jpg
> 
> ...


I agree pretty much 100% with this, and your comment about silver. The GMG may not be the most striking colour but it is classy and really compliments the lines and the wheels. Looks like I may be ordering new rather than 2nd hand and this is the colour for me


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So as youve bought BORING GREY (GAY) you'll want to "wrap" it soon in a better colour !! LOL, probably YELLOW !!!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

*nice!*

Beautiful car mate, i'm collecting my gun metal grey from Phil @ Motorline on the 21st - can't wait.




dopeawards said:


> just picked up mine on christmas eve, in gun metallic grey,
> 
> http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9253_1920X1200.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## gamerrig (Jan 6, 2010)

londongtr said:


> Beautiful car mate, i'm collecting my gun metal grey from Phil @ Motorline on the 21st - can't wait.


nice, you are going to love it, done just over 1200 miles now since christmas eve and the car really is awesome, the ride quality which i was woried about has turned out to be brilliant, its not harsh at all, it takes only really bad roads to make it feel harsh.

I got mine from motorline too, phil even picked me up from my house the morning my car was ready and drove me to the nissan dealership, which made my life very easy, great customer service, hoping that it will be the same in the future.


----------



## microfly (Jan 9, 2010)

*can't make up my mind*

Can't make my mind up between the Gun Metallic and the Titanium Grey, Premium edition (HELP) guide me towards the light.


----------



## gamerrig (Jan 6, 2010)

microfly said:


> Can't make my mind up between the Gun Metallic and the Titanium Grey, Premium edition (HELP) guide me towards the light.


I saw the titanum grey in the flesh a few times now and it looks brown, not so nice, I think it will look nice in a showroom with lots of light on it showing up the metallic, but when ive seen it in daylight its not so good.

I have the gun metallic grey, and although it doesnt stand out as much as some of the other colours it really depends on your own personality and what you want, personally red stands out too much for me, i dont clean my car enough to have the white, although it does look awesome in white, if i owned it it would always look dirty, black doesnt show the lines of enough, thats what left me with grey, I got mine christmas eve and have driven it nearly 1500 miles and not washed it since and it still looks good, its not sparkling as i would like it but the weather has been so bad that washing it would have been dirty 5 minutes later.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

JUst go for RED!! You know you wnat to


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

microfly said:


> Can't make my mind up between the Gun Metallic and the Titanium Grey, Premium edition (HELP) guide me towards the light.



Titanium.......by far best color,just nobody did have the balls to order it:chuckle:


----------



## microfly (Jan 9, 2010)

Was havin a look on YouTube yesterday and found a vid on there that shows the gtr in Yellow Blue Green And orange, have a look the green looks the nuts with the black.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

Orange:chuckle:


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

So, has anyone with the inside line with Nissan any clearer as to if/when more or alternate colours will be offered?


----------



## newmoon804 (May 18, 2010)

i love purple. it's looks softy and romantic.
__________________	
 Watch MacGruber Movie Online Free


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

Black or White! 
I really wanted White but could not find the one I wanted so got a black one instead.. No regrets yet until it's gets dirty all the time..
Guess I have new hobby...keeping my car appear clean 

Guess i have new hobby!! Washing my car


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

microfly said:


> Was havin a look on YouTube yesterday and found a vid on there that shows the gtr in Yellow Blue Green And orange, have a look the green looks the nuts with the black.


I can't find it, not fancy posting the youtube link?:thumbsup:


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

Ultimate silver. You can close the thread now


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

marcusjames said:


> Ultimate silver. You can close the thread now


Until you need a paint job done :nervous::bawling:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Blue....:bowdown1:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

anilj said:


> Blue....:bowdown1:


+1


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re the Ultimate Silver costs*

Remember having a sinking feeling reading the horror stories about Ultimate silver paint costs on the forum when I first got my car and cursing my lack of research. 
So recent coming together with my garage door saw lots of anglo saxon words and a sickening feeling about the likely cost and delay in getting it repaired.
It was not enough damage to go through insurance so i did a bit of phoning around. 
Anyway, total cost to respray the front wing and take a little dink out at the same time was less than £500 , and they had the paint in stock!!!.
Now i dont know whether the supply situation has imrpoved since the problems other owners had but its certainly not a problem now.

Pheww.......


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

anilj said:


> Blue....:bowdown1:


Not yellow 

Having just watched the autocar 90 second review last night. I'm liking the blue. ALthough will be the signature colour so pretty common, that's only because it does look good in real life


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

misters3 said:


> Not yellow
> 
> Having just watched the autocar 90 second review last night. I'm liking the blue. ALthough will be the signature colour so pretty common, that's only because it does look good in real life


But in reality, "pretty common" will still be "extremely rare"...


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> But in reality, "pretty common" will still be "extremely rare"...


TRUE LOL

but you know what I mean  plus there are other more exclusive colours


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*The blue does look great*

But,
There looks like its going to be well over 50% of them that colour.
The press car colour always has this influence. I had a white 997 GT3 which I loved but when i sold it on pistonheads, if you did a gallery view showing 20 or 30 cars on the page I could barely tell which car was mine. At least 75% of gen1 GT3 were the same colour. 
Thats a similarly rare car but it felt a bit common tbh


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I never pay the remotest attention to what anyone else buys, I choose what I personally like.
E.g. I've had 5 Ferraris, but not one of them has been red!

But of course, being in the media and needing to stand out, I've got a few plans as to how to make mine more distinctive...


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*David*

I absolutely agree. Buy what you like as you have to live with it.
I like red but on Porsches not Ferraris because its a bit different and it stands out . 
Fact is that the "trade" want it all ways with colour choices anyway. If you go for the popular colour they claim it doesnt stand out, and if its a bolder choice they tell you no one wants it. Doh!!
Anyway, now we have wraps so its a whole new (fun) ball game:thumbsup:


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

*black*

Black, Black edition beast of a combo


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I knew it would look good!:chuckle:

YouTube - GTR yellow


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

Ultimate silver 2009 sold !

I'm waiting for Metallic blue ray 2011 black edition Recaro seats : Delivery end of january !

Metallic blue ray my favorite one !

Can someone add this color in choice?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Blue now in...and one of my own!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Black, Premium edition the best one because the rim is a little little greyish.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

cant wait to post my colour in hear lol

pearle lime green is the best colour aka hulk lol


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

Been deliberating about colours for a while now, and this afternoon went to see a Kuro Black 'Black Edition' in a Bentley Dealership !!

Was a lovely car, but the downside of Kuro Black for me, was that there were no real contrasting colours of the front splitter, grill and bonnet vents.

I'm being slightly swayed by the White, Titanium or Red for contrast at the moment !!

Need to see all the different colours in the flesh before I make a decision on whats my preference. I'm told by a friend with a GTR that the Titanium will win me over !!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im not a 35 owner but from the outsiders point of view

black will be a mare to keep clean / avoid swirl marks etc

it also as you say doesnt really define the car

my favourite

2011 Blue..but on the current cars, gun metal or white

id go for gun metal , some people will say boring or obvious but its like going for a 33 in midnight purple or a 34 in bayside, nicest colours IMO


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

matty32 said:


> im not a 35 owner but from the outsiders point of view
> 
> black will be a mare to keep clean / avoid swirl marks etc
> 
> ...


Agree with the above comments, as the Kuro Black that I went to see in was full of swirl marks, and as it wasn't polished looked a bit grubby. I expected a bit more to be honest as it was in a Bentley dealership, thought it would have been detailed 

Now going to have a viewing on a Gunmetal R35 this weekend, that looks gleaming in the pictures I've seen, so watch this space !!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

*Orange all the way baby*

I think that as the press cars seem to predict the buyers options, 2011 is going to be an Orange year....from Mr Andre's No1 Fan!!










or










or










Lets see if this is the new 'White' ok

AJ


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

Ken BHP said:


> Agree with the above comments, as the Kuro Black that I went to see in was full of swirl marks, and as it wasn't polished looked a bit grubby. I expected a bit more to be honest as it was in a Bentley dealership, thought it would have been detailed
> 
> Now going to have a viewing on a Gunmetal R35 this weekend, that looks gleaming in the pictures I've seen, so watch this space !!


Well I've done it !! I'm now a Gunmetal R35 owner :bowdown1:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Great choice....now stop staring at the car from the windows! Ha:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

All the colours are perfect but to look less attractive I have chosen Black because, the rest of the colours does pay too much attention!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I like all of the colours, but the Red is definitely my favourite


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

SVM said:


> cant wait to post my colour in hear lol
> 
> pearle lime green is the best colour aka hulk lol


On the Hulk, Yes, The Hulk looks awesome.... on a standardish car ? I dont think it would look so good.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

I am currently having the orange wrap taken off my car and I am very excited.

The car has brand new paint underneath and it looks awesome in red.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I love the colour of these cars and am seriously think of getting this done if I can find a closest wrap.....minus the yellow clamp...






Lovely :thumbsup:


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

Viper GTS

why did you decide to take the orange wrap off your car? what condition was it in when you did take it off (was it peeling, torn etc?)? any advice appreciated


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

this car looks good in any color i think... or is it just me?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Since I have bought red, have to say it's the best


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

I know my car was orange which is not to everyone's taste but since the wrap has been off everyone with no exception has commented on how much better it looks and that ted is their favourite.

I would agree but the red HAS to be clean to look any good


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

I have gun metallic 2011.
I think this years color range is excellent.
Brian


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

I love midnightpurple as color


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

I previously had a DMG blk edition which was lovely. Certainly my first choice but after looking at a Titanium grey in the flesh it blew me away hence my current one is that said colour. :thumbsup:


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

I've bought a white, I think it looks super flash and I love it.


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have White, it looks great and very aggressive! :chuckle:

However it is an absolute PIG to keep clean - never again... 

Next time I would have the titanium or the silver....


----------



## Audio Addict (Jan 4, 2012)

Gunmetal grey for me


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Red for me, followed by DMG, then black. 


Its funny because in pictures some look fantastic, and others not so. But in the flesh its the opposite way round.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

i have black and love it when its clean and all polished up but its a pig to keep clean.

DMG is probably the best compromise for looks and living with it


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Kuro black-black edition awsome looking when clean


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Oh yes, Gun Mettalic in the lead. Get in !


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh yes, Gun Mettalic in the lead. Get in !


yes but sadly the slowest colour as well


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Uh I think your disillusioned. Everyone knows DMG is the most Awesome colour. And mine is the fastest as its got so much polish on it at the mo it cuts through the air much more efficiently. Lol. Happy days


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

In the flesh i've only seen Gun metal, silver and black... I personally thought black looked best, but I would buy gun metal or white.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

At litchfields I've seen every colour next to each other.

I was always a fan of black but they had a black car next to a white one.

I'd never seen such a perfect example of the colour masking the lines of the car and hiding the detail.

The sculpted section abode the shuts pipe apertures very all but invisible on the black car.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ah you should have been with us in 2007 at the Tokyo motor show, all the coulours in the Nissan show room and only the RED one stood out !!! LOL


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Steve said:


> ah you should have been with us in 2007 at the Tokyo motor show, all the coulours in the Nissan show room and only the RED one stood out !!! LOL


Yes, it was the only one to induce immediate vomiting.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, that's the problem with you boring GAY (grey) Black & White car colour guys ----------------no tatse !


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yeah, that's the problem with you boring GAY (grey) Black & White car colour guys ----------------no tatse !


We have taste. We just don't want to spend the rest of time cleaning the car like the white and black owners do. I prefer driving.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, so I got some GAY errr "backing "


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Steve said:


> LOL, so I got some GAY errr "backing "


You wish :chuckle:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Titanium.....Nuff said :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Do really like titanium in some lights.

But since less keen in others, on average it coed in lower than dmg.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I saw CC's car at Millbrook last Sunday - that's titanium. In some lights it looked almost indistinguishable from DMG, In others, it looked turd coloured. So, on balance, I'm glad I went for DMG


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

never thought i would see another car in allegro brown but nissan sorted that one out for me.


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

midnight purple 3 on a r35 gtr, wish that was an option!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

NAV GTR said:


> midnight purple 3 on a r35 gtr, wish that was an option!


That or Calsonic Blue on the R35


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I really like the titanium and matte carbon combo that Stevey has on his SVM build.


----------



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

Surprised at the results, I bought mine wrapped but is black underneath....quite chuffed I went with black now as it seems to be on par for being the most popular colour which should make it easier to sell in the future! I always thought black would have been one of the less popular colours as it seems to hide some of the lines and curves on the car.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

I have to agree with you on this one. As I've got a lovely titanium car.


SamboGrove said:


> I really like the titanium and matte carbon combo that Stevey has on his SVM build.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Got any other pics, I really like titanium.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Got any other pics, I really like titanium.


I thought Banana was your colour????


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No factory banana R35


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> No factory banana R35


Of course not Nissan have taste lol

Not bought a 35 yet, you were looking?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

vxrcymru said:


> Of course not Nissan have taste lol
> 
> Not bought a 35 yet, you were looking?


No they haven't, lol. Although I could be tempted by orange....

I bought a new Discovery instead, I had a sensible moment as I use it for work. Plus didn't find a 2010 titanium car d spite looking for ages.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> No they haven't, lol. Although I could be tempted by orange....
> 
> I bought a new Discovery instead, I had a sensible moment as I use it for work. Plus didn't find a 2010 titanium car d spite looking for ages.


Discovery aint a car !!!! Its a ****in Truck Toni - Hope its Yellow tho :bowdown1:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Surely the best colour is the one you happen to own ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Steve said:


> Discovery aint a car !!!! Its a ****in Truck Toni - Hope its Yellow tho :bowdown1:


Kiakoura Stone, or bronze LOL. That's why titanium has grown on me I think, it's on the yellow spectrum.:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rust ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Are you thinking of something you own Steve:chuckle:


----------



## Aldogtr (Jan 10, 2016)

Got to be red


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Red is the way to go !! (and Yellow second)


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Steve said:


> Red is the way to go !! (and Yellow second)


Not according to this poll Steve


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OK Daz, Red x 2, Purple, Yellow, Green and then blue


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

But the way, Kuro is Japanese for black. It's not kuro black, that's dealer ignorance. It's just kuro.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> But the way, Kuro is Japanese for black. It's not kuro black, that's dealer ignorance. It's just kuro.


It might be black black to signify it's depth and blackness......... or you are just right..... which I am inclined to agree with as there is no depth to this black paint LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> But the way, Kuro is Japanese for black. It's not kuro black, that's dealer ignorance. It's just kuro.


Yep, the Nissan Dealers know **** all about our cars and Jap info :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Titanium..
Big thanks to gold motors ***55357;***56397;


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro.

Case closed


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

White without a doubt.

And Black and Grey ones are everywhere


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

I didn't have a lot of choice, originally looked for a Satsuma orange one, but had to go for a Vibrant red. Happy with it now that it's arrive though


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro Black Black Black Black Kuro.
> 
> Case closed




In 2nd place yes only beaten by DMG:smokin::chuckle:


----------



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

Lambo green :thumbsup:


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

So that explains why my TV is a Kuro...


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

It's got to be white and carbon for me


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's still Kuro people. 

Case in point:

1. Knight Rider - KITT is black. 
2. Airwolf is black. (Mostly)
3. The Batmobile is black
4. Black hawks are black (ish)
5. Boeing Sekorsky RAH-66 Comanche helicopter gunship is black
6. My car is black, sorry, Kuro. 

Err, I think that covers it. Trying to think of other black things....

Ford model T. :chuckle:

Ah ha, SR-71 Blackbird is black


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

AC/DC were Back in Black. Not Back in Red or Back in DMG :chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Chippy_Jersey said:


> I didn't have a lot of choice, originally looked for a Satsuma orange one, but had to go for a Vibrant red. Happy with it now that it's arrive though


Mate, how the hell are you going to drive that on Jersey?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Orange is obviously the best colour. Although I would have bought vermillion red if it were still available.


----------



## girodreaming (Feb 24, 2018)

SS









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (Jan 16, 2015)

Got to be black


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> It's still Kuro people.
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ...


7. Coca-cola and don't forget...
8. Black holes
9. Samuel Jackson
10. My car is Jet black.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Just swapped to a 2015 gun metal grey. 

Black was a nightmare for light scratches.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Still Black. Coz Black IS the best coolour. And the fastest :bowdown1:


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Orange is the new black!!


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

Black on black , cant beat it.


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Why do no GT- Rs come in the Pennzoil yellow?
That was a great colour!


----------

